# Mettre toutes les chances de mon / son... côté (chance)



## caperucita87

Hola!
Me gustaría saber cómo  podría traducir al español esta frase "mettre toutes les chances de mon côté"
El contexto es "Je suis determiné à mettre toutes les chances de mon côte afin d'obtenir mes objectifs"
Muchisimas gracias!!!!
Caperucita 87


----------



## GURB

*Hola*
Normalmente tienes que proponer una solución. Pero como eres nueva en el foro te contesto: *darme todas las oportunidades.
Un saludo*


----------



## caperucita87

JAJAJA!
Pues sí, es verdad que soy nueva, muchas gracias porque no lo sabía!
"darme todas las oportunidades" quedaría bien en un contexto formal?
Se trata de una carta...
muchísimas gracias!


----------



## carlotalafargue

Yo diría _estoy decidida aprovechar todas las oportunidades para conseguir mis objetivos. _


----------



## sebastopol

"mettre toutes les chances de son côté" ne rien laisser au hasard...

Avez vous une idée de traduction.
Merci


----------



## Semipucelano

Hola,
Con una idea _casi_ igual, la primera que me viene a la cabeza es "*tenerlas todas consigo*" aunque en francés, al usar el verbo mettre indica que el sujeto realiza un "esfuerzo" para que la suerte le acompañe (Graicas, Mr Lucas ^^ ) mientra que en español uno ya tiene todas las bazas pero no se entra en si tuvo que trabajar para conseguirlas o no...
Lo siento, es lo mejor que puedo encontrar.


----------



## Vialys

Hola Caperucita87, yo pondría 

*Estoy decidida a aprovechar todas las oportunidades que se me ofrezcan para conseguir mis objetivos.*

Es lo que generalmente se pone en este tipo de cartas.

Mucha suerte y bienvenida!


----------



## wonderful

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos
(Por favor consulte los hilos existentes)​
Hola! Bonjour!

J'ai besoin de votre aide. Comment traduiriez-vous en espagnol l'expression "mettre toutes les chances de notre côté"?

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Vergari

Hola wonderful:

Por favor, nos podrías dar el contexto.

Saludos


----------



## wonderful

Vergari said:


> Hola wonderful:
> 
> Por favor, nos podrías dar el contexto.
> 
> Saludos



Hola Vergari,

Quiero decir algo como "Nous vous conseillons de faire ceci pour mettre toutes les chances de votre côté". C'est un contexte commercial. 

Mi intento...
Para tener mejores/buenas posibilidades de ganar el negocio frente a la competición, le sugerimos hacer "eso"

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Vergari

Hola:

Vale, te propongo:

Se aconseja hacer/realizar esto para tener mayores posibilidades (de éxito).

La expresión equivalente no me viene a la cabeza, pero iré tras ella y ya te informo llegado el caso.

Saludos


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Una posibilidad: tenerlas todas consigo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## MMTraduccion

Hola,
alguien podría ayudarme a traducir al español la expresión " mettre toutes les chances de son côté"
La frase es :  comme un étudiant qui prépare un examen : il travaille sérieusement et met toutes les chances de son coté."
Gracias por la ayuda
MM


----------



## Vicomte123

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> Una posibilidad: tenerlas todas consigo.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy



Hola:

Acabo de ver este hilo que ha vuelto a salir y me vino la propuesta de  Gévy en seguida a la cabeza..pero mirándolo un poco en Internet, me ha  parecido que esta expresión se usa más bien en forma negativa: "No las  tiene todas consigo". ¿Qué opinaís?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Vicomte:

Sí, creo que estás en lo cierto y que esta expresión se debe usar en negativo y no en afirmativo. Me he colaó. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## uminuscula

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola,
En mi contexto creo que no encaja ninguna de las propuestas anteriores, pero se me ocurre esto:

Elle était d’avis que la première impression était déterminante pour asseoir sa popularité et était bien décidée à mettre toutes les chances de son côté. (Annelise Heurtier)

Estaba convencida de que la primera impresión era determinante para sentar las bases de su popularidad, y estaba decidida a *poner toda la carne en el asador.
*
Qué os parece?


----------



## Paquita

No creo que sea exactamente lo mismo.


> Spanish Definition from RAE - WordReference.com
> 1. loc. verb. coloq. *Arriesgarlo todo de una vez*, o llevar al extremo el empeño y esfuerzo en la ejecución de algo.


Mettre toutes les chances de son côté es evitar todo lo negativo, todo lo que puede impedir que se consiga el propósito, no hay noción de riesgo, al contrario, se trata de utilizar bien todas las posibilidades.
Además es coloquial, ¿no?
Espera confirmación por si acaso.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Quizá: "...y aprovechar al máximo todas sus posibilidades/oportunidades".


----------



## uminuscula

Sin embargo en la definición del DRAE que cita Paquita, yo me refería a la segunda parte, la que no ha puesto en negrita y que resalto aquí:
1. loc. verb. coloq. Arriesgarlo todo de una vez,* o llevar al extremo el empeño y esfuerzo en la ejecución de algo*.

Es una jovencita que está escogiendo qué ropa se va a poner el primer día de clase, lleva rato probándose distintos conjuntos para estar lo más atractiva posible, y luego dice esa frase que he citado:
Elle était d’avis que la première impression était déterminante pour asseoir sa popularité et était bien décidée à mettre toutes les chances de son côté. (Annelise Heurtier)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

uminuscula said:


> Elle était d’avis que la première impression était déterminante pour asseoir sa popularité et était bien décidée à mettre toutes les chances de son côté. (Annelise Heurtier)
> Estaba convencida de que la primera impresión era determinante para sentar las bases de su popularidad, y estaba decidida a *poner toda la carne en el asador.*
> Qué os parece?


A mí me parece que encaja perfectamente, *pequeña u*. Incluso no me disgusta ese pequeño toque coloquial.

En mi humilde opinión, la riqueza de una lengua también está en sus imaginativas, sabrosas y expresivas expresiones...


----------

